# Oct 1st 10pt in Menard



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I shot this buck Oct 1 in Menard. I had been watching four young buck at the feeder when he appeared out of no where right under my feeder. I shot him at twenty yards and he dropped in his tracks. He must have ducked because the shot was a tad high but very effective. Sorry for such late report but the iPhone latest and greatest upgrade would not let me upload pictures.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice. Congratulations.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Great deer


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

nice drop tine, it's even blue.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Y-Not said:


> nice drop tine, it's even blue.


That is a special trait on our lease ðŸ˜³


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Sweet, nice buck for sure, congrats!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great buck, sometimes the best shots in the world are on accident, spine shots make for easy tracking.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Buck, Congrats!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Pretty buck..congratulations!

TH


----------



## patk351 (Dec 20, 2006)

Great Buck! Congrats


----------

